# More Roller ball pens



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here are three rollerballs first one is zebra wood, second one is colobol, third one is I don't know what it is but it looks good. :sold:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore those pens are beauties. I like all three woods used. What kind of finish do you use? I pretty much use either CA or Enduro from Bear Tooth Woods. Enduro is pretty good stuff but takes slightly longer maybe because I let it dry a little longer to.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I use the hut shellwax. Found that I get it cheaper at Grizzly then anywhere elses even hut is more for it who'd figure. Thanks


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Here are three rollerballs first one is zebra wood, second one is colobol, third one is I don't know what it is but it looks good. :sold:


Hi Glenmore, Doyle here.
I have been following your posts with pens. They sure look good. I am contemplating trying my hand at making some pens myself, but haven't been able to figure out what all I would need, tools etc..
Keep the posts and photos coming.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Doyle how I got started was I price around for the starter pen kit. Becareful that you don't get the starter kit with the 8mm mandrel. 7mm mandrel is standard for most pens. Pen bushings can be a pain to keep straight I have about 4 or 5 sets now and it's getting to be a pain to keep them straight but I do. Next month I have 3 elite rollball pens to do have to wait till I get the 2 step drill bit though. Should be quite aggrevating. But fun.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Glenmore.. that's some nice pens there. If I had to guess, I would say the 3rd one is cocobolo not the second. The 3rd looks like every piece of coco that i have. I use the enduro from Ernie at Bear Tooth as well. I like it a lot. 

corey


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Corey I think you are correct on that I'll find out tomorrow when I get out to my shop.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Look GREAT!!


----------

